# Schädlingsbekämpfung auf die andere Art



## Turbo (5. Aug. 2022)

Hallo zusammen

In der Presse haben sie vor einiger Zeit geschrieben, das die __ Wespen besonders agressiv seien.
Dies, da sie mangels Nahrung Hunger leiden müssten.
In unserem naturnahen Garten ist uns zwar nichts aufgefallen. Die Wespen friedlich wie immer.

Aber nichtsdesto trotz….
Eine Pet Flasche halbiert. 
Mit einem Elektriker Draht die Pet Flasche in unserer wilden Gartenecke in ein dicht bewachsenes Reserve Kompostgitter gehängt.
Mit Rinderbouillon und Sirup aufgefüllt.
Einige Holzstücke als Krabel und Ausstiegshilfe reingestellt.

Die Wespen und __ Hornissen haben die Futterstelle hervorragend angenommen. 
Innert einer Woche haben wir 1 1/2 Liter Sirup verfüttert.   
Ein stetiges kommen und gehen. 
Absolut friedlich. 

In derselben Ecke des Gartens steht ein junger Zwetschgenbaum. 
Mit Schädlingen besetzt, welche die Blätter kräuseln lassen. 
Schon letztes Jahr haben die den Baum massiv geschwächt.

Hehe….  
Der Zwetschgenbaum wurde von den Wespen und Hornissen zum Snackparadies erkoren. 
Die Schädlinge zu einem grossen Teil gefressen. 

Fazit:
Tue der Natur etwas gutes…. 
Es kommt zurück. 

Kann die Aktion nur empfehlen. 
Keinerlei Belästigung durch Wespen auf unseren Sitzplätzen.


----------



## troll20 (5. Aug. 2022)

Turbo schrieb:


> In der Presse


Wenn ich das schon lese oder höre, stellen sich meine Nackenhaare auf. Hier ist alles wie immer. __ Wespen, __ Hornissen, Wildbienen, Hummeln usw kommen und gehen wie immer. Wenn sie nur nicht immer den Teich so schnell leer trinken würden  ......
Aggressiv, in keiner Weise. Besonders hungrig auch nicht. Die Vögel sorgen da schon für ein Gleichgewicht wenn sich der Mensch nicht einmischt.


----------



## Turbo (5. Aug. 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Die Vögel sorgen da schon für ein Gleichgewicht wenn sich der Mensch nicht einmischt.


Das ist doch das Problem. Jeder m2 wird zubetoniert. 
Da funktioniert vielerorts die Biodiversität nicht mehr.
Einmal mehr ist der Mensch das Problem.


----------



## Anja W. (5. Aug. 2022)

Leider habe ich dieses Jahr hier draußen nur im Frühling mal eine __ Hornisse gesehen. Sonst hätten wir recht viele. Wirklich schade!


----------



## Pianosue65 (5. Aug. 2022)

Ich war am Montag beim Frühstücken in der Stadt und wir haben uns tatsächlich massiv mit __ Wespen auseinandersetzen müssen - allerdings nicht wirklich aggressiv, aber es waren viele, sie wollten alle etwas vom Frühstück abhaben.... 

Im Garten sind sie auch sehr friedlich - kommen an den Teich, trinken, __ fliegen wieder weg. Kommt wahrscheinlich wirklich darauf an, wo man sich befindet... Insgesamt habe ich das Gefühl, mit dem Teich für viele Tiere eine Trink- und Erfrischungsmöglichkeit geschaffen zu haben. Leider muss ich Patrik Recht geben - langsam sollten wir es kapiert haben - aber trotzdem wird unnötig zugebaut. Parkplätze kann man auch mit Rasengittersteinen machen. Und Gärten werden immer mehr "pflegeleicht" gestaltet.


----------



## troll20 (5. Aug. 2022)

Turbo schrieb:


> Einmal mehr ist der Mensch das Problem





Pianosue65 schrieb:


> langsam sollten wir es kapiert haben


Dem ist nicht viel hinzuzufügen.
Leider fängt die Änderung erst in den Köpfen an und da ist es bei zu wenigen bis jetzt angekommen. Insbesondere bei zu wenigen Entscheidern. 
Also bleibt nur das aufzeigen in jedem eigenen kleinen Garten, dass es auch anders geht und das dieses "anders" sogar weniger Arbeit macht und noch weniger Geld kostet.


----------

